# فرصه ماتضيعها ا&#1604



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2006)

*فرصه ماتضيعها الautomation studio v5 pro*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

لقد قمت برفع ملفات لبرنامج الautomation studio v5 pro :13: :13: 
من يريد الوصلات فعليه الرد وسا اقوم با ارسالها له علي
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو ان يكون التواصل عن طريق المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة

وشكرا

:67: :67: :67: 

البرنامج الرهيب الخاص بالمحاكاه وتنفيذ الدوائر الكامله

محمد لطفي
:2: :2: :2:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2006)

لم أقصد أن أحرم المنتدي من البرنامج
ولكن رفهه سيتطلب وقتا لذا أردت ان اعرف عددمن يريدونه لكي أقوم برفعه وشكرا


----------



## ingmauritania (23 أغسطس 2006)

i need this program


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2006)

ان كنت من مصر يمكنني ان اصنعها لك علي اسطوانات أو عن طريق الهارد ديسك


----------



## ingmauritania (24 أغسطس 2006)

Unfortunatelly I Am From Mauritania If You Could Send The Cd To Me On My Company Adress That Is A Kind Of You
With My Respect


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2006)

ok i can send it to you just give me your addresse and i will send it


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام 
ليه ما نقدر ننذل حاحه الا بعد 25 مشاركه دا رقم كبير
شكرا


----------



## ahmedoh2 (24 أغسطس 2006)

thanx my bro for your effort


----------



## مطور مصرى (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## ahmed fakher (26 أغسطس 2006)

اريد من فضلك هذا البرنامج


----------



## ahmed fakher (26 أغسطس 2006)

ahmed fakher قال:


> اريد من فضلك هذا البرنامج


----------



## ahmedoh2 (26 أغسطس 2006)

i would like to have the links plz coz i bought the cd from malisya and it was Corrupted once i downloaded it 

or the cd it self thanx alot


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي ردك ولكن من اين انت


----------



## ahmedoh2 (27 أغسطس 2006)

hi bro i'm from sultanate of oman


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

ok iwill post it in net sooon


----------



## علاء212 (29 أغسطس 2006)

من فضلك اريد البرنامج


----------



## بلال الهاشمي (29 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## فزاع (29 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافية ياخوي ماقصرت


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 أغسطس 2006)

[blink[glow="00ff66"]]شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا[/glow][/blink]


----------



## ELKADY787 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد البرنامج لو سمحت من فضلك


----------



## mtm1981 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس, وانا اريد هذا البرنامج ضرورى او حتى ال libraries بتاعته
لو ممكن توضح لى كيفيه التواصل معك
انا من مصر
شكراً


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بحاجة للبرنامج*

مشكور اخي الكريم على مشاركتك ولكن ارجو ان يكون البرنامج كاملا اظن أن حجمه الكامل مع كل المكتبات 400mb 
ارجو أن ترفعه إلى أحد المواقع للتحميله
انا من سورية العرب


----------



## Eng_Hisham (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*أرجو أن تضع الرابط*

بارك الله فيك على هالمجهود الطيب , وأرجو الا تحرمنا من البرنامج..........


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ان ارسلته لي فستجعلني امتن لك واشكر ولك الجميله


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_body (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يا بشمهندس محمد انا اريد هذا البرنامج لو سمحت بشده لذلك ارجو منك ان انسخها علي اسطوانات ووفقك الله لما فيه من خير للمهندسين المسلمين والعرب اجمعين يارب العالمين
ارجو معرفه مساحة هذا البرنامج؟ وشكراااااا


----------



## emadeldesoky (14 أكتوبر 2006)

فين البرنامج يا رجالة


----------



## mecheng_waleed (14 أكتوبر 2006)

فين يابشمهندس البرنامج بقينا 28 ومابعتهوش لسه


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (25 أكتوبر 2006)

انا كنت ببحث عن هذا البرنامج ومحتاجة بشده فارجو ان ترسلى هذا البرنامج 
وجزاك الله كل خير وانا منتظرك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعه اللي عاوز البرنامج يرسل العنوان البريدي وانا ها احاول ارسله له


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*Mohamedabdall_z************

اخى فى الله انا محتاج هذا البرنامج بشده لمشروعى فارجو انا ترسلى هذا البرنامج جزاكم الله كل خير
اخوك محمد عبدالله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الغباشى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يا اخوانا يرفع المكتبات وحدها اذا كانت متوافره , خصوصا مكتبات الشركات زي rexroth


----------



## ahmed youssef (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا التعاون و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
أسرع يا أخى بالرابط للضرورة 
احمد يوسف من مصر


----------



## moh01236 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور على الجهد اريد البرنامج ايضا


----------



## القاق (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن هالبرنامج يا أخونا لأني طالب سنة رابعة وعندي مشروع بنيوماتيك هالسنة


----------



## msalam (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم أنا أحتاج إلى بعض الأمثلة الجاهزة
لأنني قمت بتنصيب البرنامج وأحتاج إلى بعض الملفات التعليمة عليه ولك مني جزيل الشكر 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو حافظ (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

أود الحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج لو تكرمت. أنا محمد من فلسطين


----------



## ANNUBIS22 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

please man i need it badly and very quickly pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Eng_Hisham (17 نوفمبر 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
أرجو أن ترسله


----------



## احمد عامر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

hi mohamed lotfy i am ahmed amer your frind in the faculty of engineering go ahid mohmed i wish u best wishes


----------



## eng_body (6 ديسمبر 2006)

mohamed its my email on yahoo so plz send this program to me and i want to know its size 
"eng_body***********"


----------



## eng_body (6 ديسمبر 2006)

eng_body yahoo.com


----------



## wera4 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد من فضلك هذا البرنامج


----------



## how r u (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wessam (10 يناير 2007)

Please , i also need this program
thanks


----------



## yaqoub12 (10 يناير 2007)

مشكور وارجو وضع رابط التحميل


----------



## م/هيما (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اان مصرى وساكن فى امبابه ممكن اخدها


----------



## gerard (12 فبراير 2007)

بتاع ايه البرنامج ده؟


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (12 فبراير 2007)

ابوخالد عبدالله قال:


> ان ارسلته لي فستجعلني امتن لك واشكر ولك الجميله



لو سمحت مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (13 فبراير 2007)

Automation studio 5
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
http://rapidshare.com/files/9535650/A_S_5_arabsbook.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9541276/A_S_5_arabsbook.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9547354/A_S_5_arabsbook.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9641327/A_S_5_arabsbook.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9663757/part5_6.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9705844/part5_6.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9707085/part5_6.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9708453/part5_6.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9751186/part5_6.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9749912/part5_6.part6.rar.html
__________________________________________________________
فك الضغط أولاً عن أجزاء ملف part5_6
الذي يحتوي علي جزء 5 و 6 ...قسمتهم لتسهيل الرفع
ثم فك الملفات كلها
تم ارفاق كراك إحتياطي استخدمه إذا لزم الأمر
تحياتي


وشكرا خاص للاخ blela من منتدي allislam


----------



## engatefahmed (13 فبراير 2007)

مرجع شامل وسريع للرياضيات يفيد جميع إختصاصات الهندسة


----------



## ICE MAN (14 فبراير 2007)

الاخ مصطفى ارجوا منك ان ترسل لي هذا الملف لانني احتاج له 
وانا شاكر لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zumra (14 فبراير 2007)

i need this program


----------



## zumra (15 فبراير 2007)

سلام م/ محمد لطفي
نزلت الروابط ولم استطيع فك البرنامج ارجو المساعده


----------



## ANNUBIS22 (25 فبراير 2007)

please mr mohamed i need this programm badly pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssseee
my mail is mohamednagib22y***********


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

نرجو المزيد منك


----------



## ابوعميره (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ
واعانك الله على رفع الرابط
هذا برنامج مهم واكيد فى كثير محتاجين اليه (واكيد انت شفت ده بنفسك)
ملحوظه:موضوع المشاركات ليست بالعدد ولكن بجديتها واهميتها


----------



## ingmauritania (9 أبريل 2007)

i need this links if you could


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (4 مايو 2007)

اخى فى الله جزاك الله على رفع هذا البرنامج 
ولكن انا عندى مشكله عند تشغيل البرنامج اجد ان نافذة المكتبة لا يوجد فيها اى شىء ارجو المساعدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (4 مايو 2007)

بالنسبة للبرنامج من المواكد اننا كلنا محتاجينة ياريت ترفعه على النت من خلال الملتقى
مهندس اشرف


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

هل رفعته ؟ نحن في الانتظار
شكرا


----------



## سهل المجالي (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا بطل ..................من زمان بدوٌ:68: ر عليه


----------



## حمزه خليل (13 مايو 2007)

هل البرنامج يفيدني في هندسة السيارات راجا الرد ولكم الشكر


----------



## ANNUBIS22 (14 مايو 2007)

أخوك م/ محمد من مصر من اسكندرية مهندس ميكانيكا محتاج للبرنامج جدا جدا جدا وال***** mohamednagib22y at yahoo.com ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سهل المجالي (21 مايو 2007)

thank you very mucth


----------



## haytham adel (22 مايو 2007)

ألف شكر فعلا أنا محتاج البرنامج ده


----------



## LikeNothingElse (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم انا ايضا احتاج هذا البرنامج ضروري


----------



## engmersal (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمساهمة الجميلة و الرجاء إرسال الوصلات على engmersal***********


----------



## 39حميد (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ارجوا ان ترسل البرامج من فضلك 
ووثبت الله اجرك


----------



## مهندس العز (31 مايو 2007)

انا بحاجة شديدة لهذا البرنامج......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر طلبة (8 يونيو 2007)

iwont this prog please


----------



## miso-a (12 يونيو 2007)

انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا البرنامج .... وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (15 يونيو 2007)

من فضلك ارسل لى هذا البرنامج engnasser70***********


----------



## helmy_squash (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته اهلا بيك يا اخي شكرا علي مشاركتك و اتمني من الله ان يكون في ميزان حساناتك
انا من مصر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 يونيو 2007)

انزله علي المنتدي حتي تعم الفائده والاستفاده 
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (22 يونيو 2007)

_انا عايز من فضلك البرنامج وانا من مصر (من بنها_)


----------



## samy246 (25 يونيو 2007)

*فين البرنامج*

ياجماعة اللي عنده البرنامج يتفضل مشكورا برفعه على المنتدى وجزاه الله خيراً :3: لأننا جميعا نحتاجه بشده وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علي ال مسافر (25 يونيو 2007)

احتاجها رحمك الله


----------



## e_kassem1 (25 يونيو 2007)

أرجو إرسال هذا البرنامج أو رابط التحميل.


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

i need this prgram please ,,,, thanks


----------



## eng_mahmoud1980 (3 يوليو 2007)

أنا احتاج هذا البرنامج


----------



## eng_ahmade (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي في الله ان استطعت ان ترسله لي اكون شاكرا جداا وغفر الله لي ولك ولجميع المسلمين أخوك المهندس احمد


----------



## 39حميد (7 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> يا جماعه اللي عاوز البرنامج يرسل العنوان البريدي وانا ها احاول ارسله له



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته و تحية طيبة انا عاوز البرنامج من فضلك automation studio v5


----------



## ahmed 3x (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكر لك على تعاونك معنا فنحن فى حاجه اليه


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (7 أغسطس 2007)

ما وظيفة هذا البرنامج ارجو الشرح عنه قليلا


----------



## أحمد العديسي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا 
هذا مجهود رائع


----------



## سعدية سعد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alaaasaid (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على البرنامج يااخى وارجوا منك ارسال لينكات التنزيل على هذا ال*****
alaasaid20***********


----------



## عبد الله سعد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى على البرنا مج


----------



## moh_gamal10 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

please send links to 
moh2003 at gmail dot com


----------



## mfex76 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for you


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن هالبرنامج يا أخونا لأني طالب سنة رابعة وعندي مشروع بنيوماتيك هالسنة.سوف اكون شاكر لو ارسلتة لى3


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 أكتوبر 2007)

انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا مش عايز منك حاجة انت هتزلنا.


----------



## محمود شعبولا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن لو تبعت لينكات البرنامج ، او حتي المكتبات بس لانها مش عندي soft007mood*************


----------



## casper_13_96 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز مشكور على علىمجهودك انت و الاخوة الاعزاء بالمنتدى والاعضاء والمشرفين كاملا وادعو الله ان يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه و كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " اذا مات رجل يرفع عنه عمله الا عن ثلاث ومنهم (علما ينتفع به ) صدق رسول الله "وارجو من حضرتك ان ترسل لى هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله كل الخير م/احمد زايد مصر- الاسكندرية


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (30 أكتوبر 2007)

يا هندسه امته هتنزل البرنامج عشان منفهمكش غلطو وشكرا


----------



## taher_abdalla (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجوك, انا فى اشد الاحتياج لهذا البرنامج


----------



## سما أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

send it cencerly


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور اخى العزيز*

:1: :1: مشكور اخى العزيز:1: :1: 
بس اتمنى ان يكون التحميل لهذا البرنامج او اى شىء اخر يكون مفتوح و ليس له علاقة بالرد على المشاركه
لان الرد ما هو إلا ذوق رفيع جدا من اى مشارك فى هذا المنتدى او فى اى مكان اخر و فيه يعبر عن قيمة العمل الذى يقوم به اى فرد فى المنتدى و بالعكس فأى رد فيه شكر فإنه يكون لجميع افراد المنتدى 

وشكرا 
م/احمد زايد 
مصر


----------



## Tamer723 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يا ريت ومشكووور جدا يا ريت تعطيني الرابط لاني بشتغل على هاد البرنامج وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## omarachmal (2 نوفمبر 2007)

i need this program


----------



## Tamer723 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخي يا ريت ترسل الروابط لاني اعمل على هذا البرنامج ومحتاجه 
areeab86***********


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

موضووووووع ممتاز مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahmedsoror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## المحرك الدهبى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

تمام وتشكر رجاء ارسال البرنامج


----------



## ahmedsoror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## عبد الله سعد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## metofox (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## كريم الهواري (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا 

بس لو نشرت اللينكات


----------



## DrClick (17 نوفمبر 2007)

من فضلك عليك بالاسراع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عامر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير يامحمد لطفي وننتظر منك المزيد اخوك احمد عامر


----------



## casper_13_96 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

i need this programاذا سمحت يا بشمهندس محمد انا احتاج هذا البرنامج م/احمد زايدمصر -الاسكندرية


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااا جزيلا واهلا بلبرنامج


----------



## عطوه الجن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

I Wantthese Links


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

يرجي مراجعه ها الرابط لمن يريد البرنامج 
http://eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=996


----------



## eng.totti (30 نوفمبر 2007)

i want the program plz


----------



## مهندس متألق (30 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
بس لو ممكن تعطونا فكرة عن البرنامج و استخداماته..
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mansaf_ch (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## dark angel (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اريد هذا البرنامج فى اسرع وقت ممكن لو اسمح وشكرا
مصرى


----------



## tarek yakop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اريد هذا البرنامج


----------



## كريم بري (5 ديسمبر 2007)

سلامات- فعلا محتاج للبرنامج هذا- شكرا


----------



## كريم بري (5 ديسمبر 2007)

salamat
plz plz plz ineed this soft ware plz.
thanks


----------



## احمد يوسف احمد محم (13 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو ارسالها لى مشكور لانى اقوم بعمل دوائر هيدروليكية


----------



## yas_bas (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 

ان شاء الله يكون تمام


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aiman-07 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المساعدة بس سؤال هو البرنامج مسحة كان وشكرا


----------



## ahmadbalasie (17 ديسمبر 2007)

i need this program 
thanks


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## م/محمد محرم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## enno_power (20 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع شيق ياريت تحمله بسرعه وشكراً


----------



## ahmadbalasie (20 ديسمبر 2007)

i want this program


----------



## عصامجمال (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلوز سامي (31 مارس 2008)

mercimerci


----------



## بلوز سامي (31 مارس 2008)

merci merci


----------



## الموصلي رحمن (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد م. لطفي
انني بحاجة ماسة جدا الى برنامجautomation studio 5
رجو مساعدتي على بريدي الالكنروني
almosilyruhman***********
اخوكم الموصلي رحمن من العراق


----------



## الموصلي رحمن (3 أبريل 2008)

*العراق*



م/محمد لطفي قال:


> لم أقصد أن أحرم المنتدي من البرنامج
> ولكن رفهه سيتطلب وقتا لذا أردت ان اعرف عددمن يريدونه لكي أقوم برفعه وشكرا


السلام عليكم
اكون شاكرا لكم جدا ان استطعت الحصول عليه وتعرفون الظرف في بلدي


----------



## خالد كبير (29 مايو 2008)

اريد البرنامج


----------



## بدرى محمد الفكى (29 مايو 2008)

احتاج الى هذا البرنامج ولك الشكر على هذة المساهمة


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2008)

لقد حملت هذا البرنامج عدة مرات و من أمكنة مختلفة، لكن ما لاحظته هو أن البرنامج فيه خلل عندما نريد ضبط مميزات الموزع في علبة الحوار، لذا أتمنى منك أخي الكريم هل النسخة هذه سليمة من كل عيب و شكرا ؟
و أتمنى أن أحصل على الروابط


----------



## amsis (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اريد الرموز الموجودة بالبرنامج


----------



## NAD88M (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## رامزشوقي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش عايزة


----------



## أبو عميرة (18 نوفمبر 2008)

إلى من يسكن في دمشق السيدي موجود في البحصة محل المحيط وسعره 300 ليرة سورية فقط


----------



## صلاح النجمي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد انا محتاج اتعرف على هذا البرنامج ضروري يابشمهندس.. ولك جزيل الشكر:75::77::12::63:_


----------



## اسلاماسلام (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لسلام عليكم 
انا اريد النسخة بوفيسيونال و ليس اليديكاتيف


----------



## fmharfoush (19 نوفمبر 2008)

thanx my bro for your effort


----------



## رضا الشاهد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## شيبسى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ارجو ارسال البرنامج او اللينك
eng_mohamed_23***********
شكرا


----------



## عبدو وليد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود ان امكن بالفرنسية


----------



## smiledesign (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت البرنامج كتير بهمني ياريت لو ترسلي ياهوإنشالله يكون مو ديموومششششششششششكور اخوي


----------



## الحاتم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عندى البرنامج ولك ما بيعمل كويس
شكرا 
واتمنى ان احصل عليه شغال منك


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

thank u for ur efforts


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

i need it plz


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

so how can i get it from u ?


----------



## مثلث برمودا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أتمنى ان ترسل لي البرنامج وسأكون لك من الشاكرين
شكرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

نريد الملف واضع مشاركتى الى المهندسين حتى ترفع الملف


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزا الله خيرا الباشمهندس محمد لطفى المعيد بكلية الهندسه جامعة الزقازيق على ما يقدمه للمهندسين فهو اخ لنا جميعا 

وندعوا له جميعا بان يوفقه الله وان يعلى شانه وان يجعله مطيعا لله تبارك وتعالى و مستننا بسنة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## علي ال مسافر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

استكمال التحميل من هنا 
http://www.eng2all.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1947


----------



## كريم الجمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

i need this program


----------



## إلى فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل ويا ريت تتكرم علينا بهذا البرنامج


----------



## KSA_ENG (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
نبي الاتوميشن بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## medom (2 يناير 2009)

الله يصلح بالك


----------



## مراد فاطري (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على هذا البرنامج الشيق


----------



## marzaq6 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

bonjour
stp j ai besoin du logiciel automation studio est ce que tu peux m aider 
e-mail:[email protected]
Merci


----------



## مدحت صبرى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*اريد من فضلك هذا البرنامج وشكرااااا*​


----------



## مدحت صبرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد من فضلك هذا البرنامج*​


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يا سيدي انت كده كده هترفعه ليه بقا تحب الناس تكلمك ع البريد اعمله لوجه الله وخلاص


----------



## hhhkhalil (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك احسنت*​*


*


----------



## jeunste (30 نوفمبر 2009)

baraka laho fik


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

part 1 95.78 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9u4uyxgw5mh

part 2 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7yfx5zqcomy

part 3 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?b2pwcx6yhow

part 4 95.78 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1bwf52oyugy

part 5 85.66 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ab1ztnmwxdx






والكراك من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?39yx1b9vlxc

باسوورد فك الضغط هي

www.eng2all.com/vb

وهنا بعض دروس التعليم للبرنامج من موقع الشركه

http://www.automationstudio.com/PRO/...uct/movies.htm

او يمكنك تحميلها من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d9myj9w3kmm​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/9535650/...part1.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9541276/...part2.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9547354/...part3.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9641327/...part4.rar.html

الجزء الخامس مقسم لمجموعه اجزاء من هنا


http://rapidshare.com/files/9663757/...part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/9705844/...part2.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9707085/...part3.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9708453/...part4.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/9751186/...part5.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/9749912/...part6.rar.html



والكراك من هنا

http://rapidshare.com/files/11132191...Crack.zip.html


وهنا بعض دروس التعليم للبرنامج من موقع الشركه

http://www.automationstudio.com/PRO/...uct/movies.htm​


----------



## محمدابوسريع (18 ديسمبر 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
hhhhhhhمَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## سراج88 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا على المجهود


----------



## مدحت صبرى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك ونحن فى الانتظار*​


----------



## م/هيما (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.Salim Ahmed (16 يناير 2012)

yes I need this program 
thank you if you send it for us.


----------



## med laid (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## eng_eljazzar (1 نوفمبر 2013)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> ان كنت من مصر يمكنني ان اصنعها لك علي اسطوانات أو عن طريق الهارد ديسك


انا من القاهرة؟ إية امكانية ان ده يحصل ؟ والتكلفة اد ايه ؟


----------

